# Lamy to serve as oil transfer station?



## berkyo (Dec 14, 2013)

This was in the The New Mexican today. It would be nice to see the excursion train run again but not at the expense of possibly polluting the towns water. Maybe this is all part of moving the Amtrak route?

"http://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/oil-fuels-backlash-in-lamy/article_b4f07066-06e6-580c-a766-961a837297eb.html#_=_


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2013)

> BNSF ... owns the main track (out of Lamy)


That's news to me! :huh: I thought NM bought that track from BNSF, because it wasn't being maintained due to no use by BNSF. Thus the possibility of the SWC reroute?


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> > BNSF ... owns the main track (out of Lamy)
> 
> 
> That's news to me! :huh: I thought NM bought that track from BNSF, because it wasn't being maintained due to no use by BNSF. Thus the possibility of the SWC reroute?


Track and Platform are owned by the New Mexico Dept of Transportation. The station facility is owned by Santa Fe Southern Railway Inc. So there is no BNSF involvement in Lamy at present according to the Great American Stations website.
It may be the case though that BNSF still operates that part of track from the junction where Railrunner goes off to Santa Fe all the way across Raton Pass, and hence through Lamy and Las Vegas too.


----------



## mwmnp (Dec 30, 2013)

The New Mexico Department of Transportation owns the track from Isleta (about 13 miles south of the Albuquerque depot) to Lamy. Despite running no trains of their own on the track, BNSF still retains ownership north (timetable east) of Lamy. New Mexico was going to buy, and BNSF was happily willing to sell, the track from Lamy to the Colorado border, but the state backed out of the sale following a shakeup in the governor's office during the 2010 election.


----------

